# Rosy barbs?



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

Hey all,

while technically I am as experiencd with fisha s I am with plants, the plants itresed me more so I have not learned as much as I would like about my fish. Please ingore the stupidity here

Several months ago my girlfriends long finned Rosy barbs spawned. We saved the fry by letitng the spawn in a freshly set up 10 gallon. Now she has 21 small LFR barbs that are about 1" long not counting the tail fins. I am wondering how mch space these fish will need and what numbers (school size) they can be kept in. I have a 15 gallon that will get some of them and there is the 10 gallon. I figure some would still have to be given away but I don't know. I understand fish/ filters/ aquarium maintance but the fish husbandry I am not as familiar with, not yet at least

The 15 gallon will be heavily planted and has a fluval 104 on it, I will set up up over hte weekend using Eco- Complete. tThe 10 gallon will be sut up probably with lots of crypys/anubias. It will be a low light tank like others that I have.

Like I say, I just wonder about stocking levels. I also wonder if those tanks will be big enough. I don't know how much space they really need. The LFS sold her the fish and a 5.5 gallon tank and assured her that they would be fine in there. They seem a bit cramped though. Were 4 fish in it originally, 2 fire barbs and a maing pair of rosy barbs. The male rosy just died a couple weeks ago and one of the fires died a couple months ago. 

Help me, help her have the passed male's legacy live on.

Thanks


----------



## Kevin Jones (Apr 4, 2004)

I'd put them all in the 15 gallon, you'd be surprised how many fish you can keep in a heavily planted tank (providing there's CO2 and enough light) the plants can soak up a whole lotta fish waste. For th most part the standard rule of thumb for stocking doesn't apply for decently run planted tanks.

I kept 30+ tetras, a pair of Apistos, 3 SAEs , 4 otos and a few amano shrimp in a high light 25 gallon tank that all told only held about 19gallons of water. no one died and everyone was happy enough to spawn in some cases.

I wouldnt worry too much about 21 1" fish in a 15 gallon plant tank

Just my two cents


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

Thank you kevin. I was actualln not worried about now but thinking of hte future also. They will get to be 2.5-3" long. I do not want to overstock to bad, I am not a very experienced fish keeper. Maybe I could do 10 fish in the 10 and 15 in the 15. That seems high but I do agree that planted tanks can hold more that normal aquariums, as long as the plants are healthy.

Thank you for hte advice Kevin, it does make me feel a little less anxious about what to do


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

I wouldnt keep full grown rosy barbs in a ten gallon. They get fairly big and I think they would appreciate more swimming room.


----------



## aquaverde (Feb 9, 2004)

Yep, they can get to 6" and have deep bodies. Time in the 10 is limited...


----------



## Error (Apr 16, 2004)

Dennis,

In my experience with Rosy Barbs, they are extremely robust and hardy fish. In fact, they're so tough and so easy that I've forgone the Zebra Danios in the last few tanks I've had to cycle in favor of the Rosies. My point is that they'll tolerate and thrive in just about any setup you decide on.

You can definitely divide them up (which would be better, per se, than all of them in one tank), but it isn't necessary until it's looking a bit crowded. And be prepared for more spawns...if they like the water they're in they can be worse than guppies, and that's no embellishment


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

6"I was unaware of :shock: Giggest I have seen was 3-4 inches. Before her male died the pair was spawning about once a month, wiht no place else for fry we just let "nature take its course" How long till they reach full size? Like I said, fisha re not my fortae really but I also want ot be fair to the fish, so what is the max number of full size rosies I could keep in a well maintained 15 gallon and 10 gallon, heavily planted? I would be easier to give/trade some now than later when she is even more attached to them. She wants to keep them all but I figure she would need atleast a 55 to be fair to the fish. That is just not possible, unfortunatly Now I should probably practice.."Sweety, it would be best for them if we found a better home now...."


----------

